# After 30 years,how to show I still care?



## 4pwr (Mar 29, 2001)

My wife dosn:t have much to work with. Just an average guy that that can never understand why she has done such a wonderful job with me and the kids. We are middle age now. Kids gone. I try to do little things.I guess I"m asking,what can the average guy do for his wife to make her feel he is there and always will. Birthdays,I ask what do you want,nothing is her reply. Same for about any special day. What do you get or do for your girl that has stood strog and loving not fearing the future because she has the courage of a lion?


----------



## prettyntuff (Jan 28, 2003)

How about a weekend get away at a nice resort? Create some new memories while you're there.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 4pwr _
> *Birthdays,I ask what do you want,nothing is her reply. Same for about any special day. What do you get or do for your girl that has stood strog and loving not fearing the future because she has the courage of a lion? *



She sounds like a true giver! 

Wow, sounds like you have a great relationship and you are more than the average guy!

You are doing EVERYTHING right! Take her out for breakfast and tell her how much you care for her! Focus the day from there and surprise her with a full day of something she loves! You both will have a great day!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Stop asking her what she wants and think of anything each day from your heart.
After thirty years it's you she loves, not the things she gets.
Surprise her! tell her you Love her.
Man..........did I just type that


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm with prettyntuff,LOL!

Weekend resort sounds great!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trout _
> *After thirty years it's you she loves, not the things she gets.
> Surprise her! tell her you Love her.
> Man..........did I just type that  *


Why, yes! You did.............

Spoken like a true romantic, lol!


----------



## prettyntuff (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trout _
> *Stop asking her what she wants and think of anything each day from your heart.
> After thirty years it's you she loves, not the things she gets.
> Surprise her! tell her you Love her.
> Man..........did I just type that  *


Yep, and it will forever be used against you by everyone that reads it! LOL


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

How bout some fine cigars and a bottle of home made pear wine with some venison Langyeagers?? Yummy!!!!!

Or ... a round trip to California, Florida, somewhere warm ....maybe where she has family she wants to visit and let her go to the places she wants. In the meantime you could sit back with the pear wine while shes driving!!! Perfect!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Sounds like you and your wife have got it right.
I try to do something nice, in some small way everyday, even when we have been at each other a little, even if it is just to tell my Caroline that she is looking foxy (in my disco voice). We only have seven years down, but I think they are good years. I admire your 30.

My parents have 42 years in. When I was growing up, I remember my Dad singing this song:


> I'll give you a daisy a day dear.
> I'll give you a daisy a day.
> I'll love you until the river runs still
> and the four winds we know blow away.


(or something close to that) I did not actually see him giving a daisy a day, but it is a nice sentiment


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lunker _
> *How bout some fine cigars and a bottle of home made pear wine with some venison Langyeagers?? Yummy!!!!!
> 
> *



LOL, Lunker! I'll vote for the "round trip", to ANYWHERE warm.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

AMOS,


Us gals adore the disco voice!
 

Good to see the women's forum on fire tonight, lol!

Or anytime, for that matter, lol!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

This is a great thread! You can never tell someone you love how much you love them too much! A kiss goodnight, I Love you's...Thank her for the most wonderful 30 years of your life...Spend time with her doing thigs she enjoys...cuddle on the couch and watch a movie...Man I am only 30 and single but I have heard women like all these things and a whole lot more, but I don't wanna bore ya...LOL! 

Really, my biggest suggestion is show her the 1st post you made on this thread...if my predictions are correct, she will smile, get a tear in her eye and tell you how much she loves you...it willl make her day


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

A suggestion for you that I use when I meet a lady that I really care for and want to continue seeing....you have to do your homework first and after thirty years, you should know all this things...

First, find out her favorite foods, dishes and how she likes them prepared. Second, what's her favorite flowers and candys. Third, what color does she like to wear....then......

Go to a resteraunt that carry's her favorite food. Order all the food, including the salad dressing, drinks, etc..ahead of time...give them the flowers, candles with the aroma she likes and box of candies......Also, let them know her name

Let them know exactly what time you will be arriving with her...you may want to give them a call from the cell phone when you're within a couple miles from the resteraunt....

You suprise her with, "I'm taking you to dinner tonight....when you arrive at the resteraunt, she will be greeted by her first name she will find her salad waiting for her, candles lit with her favorite aroma, her dinner prepared without even ordering it, drinks already poured and the flowers she likes in the middle of the table....after the main course is over, the waiter brings her the box of candies....the finishing touch....when she gets home she'll find a wrapped box on the bed with her favorite colored nighty in it.....

Believe me....this works...........good luck!

Marc


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I would really be cautious taking advice from some of these guys...LOL

A girl in every port????


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Ralf, your wife likes blue cheese dressing, medium well, extra sour cream on her baked potatoe, two limes in her drink, the smell of lilacs and chocolate covered cherries.....

Oh yea and red.....LMAO


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey now...LOL!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by kingfisher2 _
> *Ralf, your wife likes blue cheese dressing, medium well, extra sour cream on her baked potatoe, two limes in her drink, the smell of lilacs and chocolate covered cherries.....
> 
> Oh yea and red.....LMAO *


Yup, you got her pegged...  
No wonder she doesn't mind when I go away every weekend.  

You must have deep pockets...LOL

And here I thought Pegleg was fillin' in.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Women are goofy people. They say "nothing" when you ask what they want but the don't mean it. What they really mean is, "I'd rather that you think of something on your own that you know would really be 'me'." They somehow have the idea, that if you don't know them well enough after all the years to sense what they like best, it wouldn't make any difference what you gave them anyway. I think they have that idea because its true.

In my case, I know the "areas" that my wife likes but not the details. Problem is the details are a moving target. For instance she like medium priced jewelry, but I never seem to find the right item.  

We have taken up doing nice things for each other as the "heart" gift and then go shopping together for "things". That way we save the trip to take stuff back.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shoeman _
> *And here I thought Pegleg was fillin' in. *


Pegleg? LMAO 

I'm not fillin' in......I can't afford her. 

I have Miss Issippi to worry about!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Hmm, last edited by tangleknot. LOL 

I find a good campfire and car alarm are key to a fine time with a lady. Speaking of keys, have you seen mine? 
You guys are too funny. A bunch of softies...


----------

